# nearby structure fire



## firecoins (Apr 2, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070402/ap_on_re_us/synagogue_fire;_ylt=AmVtzeVibrL5h.xN3jdM5ZTMWM0F

a stucture in the home of an hasidic rabbi who leads an anti zionist sect. This sect visited Iran during the anti-holocaust conference.  On that basis, its being treated as a suspicious fire.


----------



## Recycled Words (Apr 2, 2007)

Holy crap...THAT's what happened last night?!

I was at my corps last night and we heard a request for our FD over the radio. Thought it was a bit weird that they wanted us because we're around a half hour out....


----------



## firecoins (Apr 2, 2007)

I know Tenafly was called 

where are you exactly? I am in NYack.


----------



## Jon (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow.... that's odd.


----------



## Recycled Words (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in Teaneck. I don't know whether they requested an apparatus or just Box 54, though. I think that they requested a handful of EBAA members....


----------



## firecoins (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't know what Tenafly was called for.  I got the impression some f Tenafly was handing out food to firefighters working the blaze?


----------



## Recycled Words (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, that's what Teaneck's Box 54 does but I think we also sent over an apparatus...I think there had been a request for additional manpower at some point as well....


----------



## firecoins (Apr 3, 2007)

I wasn't there but I know alot of manpower was needed. The whole hasidic community showed up and they were not abidding by the yellow rope.  In fact there was a fight between different hassidic groups that more pd were called in.  I am sure Tenafly did more than food but as I said I wasn't there. Everything I say is second hand from a Rockland County, NY fire website.  www.rocklandfires.com


----------



## firecoins (Apr 3, 2007)

the fire has now been ruled "not suspicious"


----------

